# Topics > Books >  "Robotics, Vision and Control: Fundamental Algorithms in MATLAB", Peter Corke, 2013

## Airicist

Author - Peter Corke

petercorke.com/RVC

"Robotics, Vision and Control: Fundamental Algorithms in MATLAB" on Amazon

----------

